# New leaf rotted or dried out or something...



## abax (Aug 14, 2013)

and I can't tell what caused the problem. The plant is labelled Paph.
bellatulum x delenatii 'Silver Metal' x delenatii v dunkel. It hasn't bloomed,
although it has three smallish growths. The small, newest leaf on the largest
growth browned-out and I found it today and removed the leaf. The rest
of the plant is very healthy. What's likely to happen to that growth? Might
it send out a new leaf? The dead leaf wasn't wet and I don't get water on
my plants, just in the pot. It's been raining almost constantly here this
summer; might that be the problem...not enough sun? The roots are
very good, btw.

*if anyone wants to dispute the label, it's fine with me. Sounds rather
improbable to me. The plant was a freebie.


----------



## Trithor (Aug 14, 2013)

I assume there is a picture?, but for some reason it is not displaying for me
(BTW I am too scared to dispute the label, I have developed an aversion to being slapped across the wrists like a naughty school kid):rollhappy:


----------



## jtrmd (Aug 14, 2013)

I have lost leaves like that because of moisture in the crown. I have found that the plant usually sends out another leaf,or growth. I have had more side growths than new leafs after rotting away the newly forming leaf.I also assume there was supposed to be a picture.


----------



## likespaphs (Aug 14, 2013)

abax said:


> ...The small, newest leaf on the largest growth browned-out and I found it today and removed the leaf. The rest of the plant is very healthy. What's likely to happen to that growth?....



if this is similar to what has happened to me, ain't nothin' good gonna come from this. if you were able to remove the leaf and there was green, healthy tissue below it, it may be okay. otherwise....sorry......


----------



## TyroneGenade (Aug 14, 2013)

I think perhaps you should give the plant a dash of hydrogen peroxide to kill anything which maybe infectious. If the leaf could be pulled out easily it could indicate rot. I think a spray with a 3% solution of hydorgen peroxide (with just a touch of dish washing detergent) should be OK. The entire plant might bleach but I'm told the green comes back quickly. Watering with some bleach in the watering can could also work but I got mixed results from this when I had rot problems. I think the 3% hydrogen peroxide is a better bet.


----------



## abax (Aug 14, 2013)

The leaf wasn't wet at all. I have drenched the pot with Cleary's 3336...
just in case. No picture because after the removal of the leaf, there was
nothing to see...no rot, just healthy tissue. Ah well, the plant has two more
growths coming along.

Trithor, speculate all you want! I don't do wrist slapping. If the tag is
correct, I can't imagine what the person was trying to accomplish with
this cross. Anyone with any ideas on that?

Oh, in passing, I have the slowest wardii bud on the planet...poke alooooong.


----------



## gonewild (Aug 14, 2013)

abax said:


> If the tag is
> correct, I can't imagine what the person was trying to accomplish with
> this cross. Anyone with any ideas on that?



The hybrid is "Vanda M Pearman". It is a nice cross and they probably are looking for dark flowers with the remake.


----------



## SlipperKing (Aug 14, 2013)

I got the impression it was VMP backcrossed to delenatii var. vini, yes?


----------



## gonewild (Aug 14, 2013)

SlipperKing said:


> I got the impression it was VMP backcrossed to delenatii var. vini, yes?



Yes you are right. My eyes shortened it down.


----------



## abax (Aug 15, 2013)

Thank you Lance and Rick! I'm learning, but not knowledgable yet about
Paph. hybrid crosses. I've seen a couple of VMPs and wasn't particularly impressed. The bloom should be interesting.


----------



## Trithor (Aug 15, 2013)

I think the cross sounds interesting enough to try hard to make sure it flowers. I for one am looking forward to you posting a picture in the near future. BTW I have no reservations about the label at all.


----------



## abax (Aug 15, 2013)

I'd looove to post some photos, but can't seem to get my Mac to do it
properly. Apparently, I'm posting photos challenged. I followed the advice here, advice from friends, advice from two or three websites like Photobucket, ImageShack, etc. All to no avail...aaccckkkk!


----------



## SlipperFan (Aug 15, 2013)

Wish I could sit beside you and watch how you are trying to do it.


----------



## abax (Aug 16, 2013)

Dot, I wish you could too. I'm terribly frustrated. My phone photos are
nothing to brag about, but I do feel I could learn so much more from all
of you if I could post pics and ask for critiques. I think part of the problem
is my AT&T connection which is somewhat erratic and totally annoying, but
the only option for DSL I have here in the "outback". I can email my photos just fine...
sometimes.


----------



## Trithor (Aug 16, 2013)

You are welcome to e-mail me the pics you want to post and I will try to upload them for you. I am not the most accomplished pic-poster, but will gladly try for you.


----------



## SlipperFan (Aug 16, 2013)

Angela, are you trying to upload directly from your phone? If so, try downloading them to your computer first, then you should be able to easily transfer them to, say, Photobucket. Then, using the


----------



## abax (Aug 17, 2013)

Nope, I have the photos on my computer from my phone in a mail folder.
Getting them there wasn't easy either and takes quite a while. I live in
The Dead Zone.

Thank you so much Trithor. That's such a generous offer. I've been meaning to ask you how the lab is going. I am really impressed with the
speed of your building project and how nice it looked in the last pic you
posted. Got anymore pics of a working lab? We're DIY people, but much
slower!


----------



## Trithor (Aug 17, 2013)

abax said:


> Nope, I have the photos on my computer from my phone in a mail folder.
> Getting them there wasn't easy either and takes quite a while. I live in
> The Dead Zone.
> 
> ...



I have been very busy the last few weeks. This time of the year (late dry winter, always demands a lot of time at the farm), I have had very little time to spend in the lab. It is all done now, stocked with glassware, culture media, tubs etc, all I need is seed to get started. John has kindly sent me a selection of seed to get myself up and running, I just have to wait for it to arrive, so I can start (very excited!). In the interim all my free time is occupied with the annual repotting of my plants, unfortunately not enough free time to go around. Strange how if you don't have enough space or time for your existing collection, that you keep on buying more plants!


----------



## SlipperFan (Aug 17, 2013)

Trithor said:


> ... Strange how if you don't have enough space or time for your existing collection, that you keep on buying more plants!


I find myself with the same affliction.


----------



## abax (Aug 18, 2013)

I think that's why it's called an "addiction". Time spent at the farm sounds
busy, but quite wonderful. Did all the critters make it to their new homes
safely?


----------

